# Tips for Sexing festae please



## mok3t (Nov 28, 2008)

So SOMEBODY ordered a Festae into our shop, and now they wanna know what sex it is before they take it. I've not dealt with this fish before and assumed that the dude ORDERING the fish knew about them (He was very specific about the Red Terror).

So any advice on sexing them would be welcome. Its quite young, only about 3" long. Looks fairly reddish in colour and he mentioned something about the position of the spot near the tail. On this one its SLIGHTLY closer to the top than the bottom of the tail stump.


----------



## oldcatfish (May 27, 2009)

The off center spot just indicates that the fish is actually A. Festae, and not a similar looking species. 
It's hard to tell for sure whether the juvenile fish is male or female...especially if there is only one. You can make a better educated guess with a larger group---males will be the larger, but paler colored fish. Females will be the brighter colored ones.


----------



## clgkag (Mar 22, 2008)

Probably going to be hard to tell on a fish that small. The front half of a female's dorsal will be almost solid black and males should have much more spangling. Unfortunately those traits usually aren't evident until a much larger size. Is it possible for you to post a pic? Might be able to help if we could see it.


----------

